# aired out allroad suspension



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

Might sound dumb, but anyone here have a pic of an allroad completely aired out? Sounds like enough of them leak air out so figure SOMEONE will have a pic of it. Either that or just a really low allroad on stock air struts. Contemplating getting allroad suspension on my W8 and using an aftermarket tank/compressor/management. Sort of a "bolt-on" air ride kit. But if it doesn't go any lower than I am on coilovers, probably wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

It most likely won't. I had a picture but I lost it. They don't go very low at all. Like 2 inches lower than stock.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

lndshrk said:


> It most likely won't. I had a picture but I lost it. They don't go very low at all. Like 2 inches lower than stock.


 That's what I was beginning to think. I'm like 2.5" lower than stock now, so that'd kind of defeat the purpose.


----------



## ElliottG (Sep 23, 2008)

Courtesy of Rotiform.


----------



## trayson (Feb 27, 2003)

How much money do you think you'd be able to save going with Allroad suspension vs. using aftermarket? 

And are you thinking there'd be some install hassle that you'd be able to save yourself vs. going aftermarket? 

Just curious what you think you'd benefit by going this way... Interesting thought for sure.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, a full air ride kit for a 4 motion passat is about $4k, at least $3k of which is in the air-struts for front in rear. A6s use the same suspension as a Passat, so an allroad suspension can bolt in, just needs air lines running to it. People are always tossing their all road suspension for normal coil spring suspensions, and aftermarket replacement bags for an all road can be had relatively inexpensively. So pick up all road suspension for a couple hundred, get replacement bags if need for another few hundred or so, get aftermarket air management setup for under $1k, and for $1500-$2000 you have "OEM" air ride on your 4 motion Passat. 

So, just thinking OEM suspension would save some hassle and be a clever way of doing it, as well as finding used OEM suspension is easier than used aftermarket air ride. Only problem is the OEM is a known weak point, but even after upgrading the bags, it will still be less than full aftermarket. The biggest downside is suspension travel, I don't think it'd have the ability to be completely slammed like aftermarket kit would. 

Those pictures above, are they stock suspension or coil overs? Anyone know?


----------



## trayson (Feb 27, 2003)

sdavis872 said:


> Well, a full air ride kit for a 4 motion passat is about $4k, at least $3k of which is in the air-struts for front in rear. A6s use the same suspension as a Passat, so an allroad suspension can bolt in, just needs air lines running to it. People are always tossing their all road suspension for normal coil spring suspensions, and aftermarket replacement bags for an all road can be had relatively inexpensively. So pick up all road suspension for a couple hundred, get replacement bags if need for another few hundred or so, get aftermarket air management setup for under $1k, and for $1500-$2000 you have "OEM" air ride on your 4 motion Passat.
> 
> So, just thinking OEM suspension would save some hassle and be a clever way of doing it, as well as finding used OEM suspension is easier than used aftermarket air ride. Only problem is the OEM is a known weak point, but even after upgrading the bags, it will still be less than full aftermarket. The biggest downside is suspension travel, I don't think it'd have the ability to be completely slammed like aftermarket kit would.
> 
> Those pictures above, are they stock suspension or coil overs? Anyone know?


Sounds reasonable. There's a part of myself that regrets getting a 2.8 Avant instead of taking the "risk" of owning a turbo car and having a 2.7T allroad. Now I know that I'd have been able to get a drop simply with a VAGCOM on the allroad, and I'm now hearing that the 2.7T's are actually more reliable than I had thought and that there are relatively few turbo failures. 

But I can't complain tooo much. I got my 99 A6A for $3,500 (albeit with 187k on the clock). It's been a fun build so far, but it's hard to justify dumping big suspension dollars into a "spare" car that's meant to be a daily! (but I haz the modding disease)


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

sdavis872 said:


> Those pictures above, are they stock suspension or coil overs? Anyone know?


Those are both using aftermarket air. The s6 has bagyard bags, The allroad has airlift bags as far as I know.


----------



## sdavis872 (Aug 20, 2009)

shadowdglx said:


> Those are both using aftermarket air. The s6 has bagyard bags, The allroad has airlift bags as far as I know.


Oh, well that's not helpful, haha. I want to see how low stock all road suspension is. In reality it's probably impractical, but seems like an interesting concept still.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

sdavis872 said:


> Oh, well that's not helpful, haha. I want to see how low stock all road suspension is. In reality it's probably impractical, but seems like an interesting concept still.


There is a guy with an AR and sport a6 springs and it's pretty dumped. That being said reverse it and I don't believe AR bags on an A6 won't be low really at all.


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

Don't forget that allroad subframes (where the lower suspension arms mount) have a 25mm spacer altering the geometry. You may be able to use A6 uprights.


----------

